# Wilson 6" asymmetric jaw vice restored



## Taul Paul (24 Mar 2021)

Eyup peeps
Probably going to line myself up for a load of criticism but here we go. Bought the old tired Wilson vice a few weeks ago. Just as a keep me busy project. Loved going
thru it and bringing it back to new look life. All the bits to the right of the mic are the old bits that were 
made again. To the left are original made good parts. Maybe will white detail the text on the front jaw. Why don't they make asymmetric now? 
So good to put jobs straight thru. More pics to


----------



## Taul Paul (24 Mar 2021)

2nd lot of pics


----------



## Taul Paul (24 Mar 2021)

Last pic enjoy


----------



## dannyr (24 Mar 2021)

excellent - interesting vices and good to see you bringing life back to this one.

do you anything about their history, seen any catalogue entries/adverts etc - who were they aimed at?

(I have a little one, in quite good nick)


----------



## Taul Paul (24 Mar 2021)

dannyr said:


> excellent - interesting vices and good to see you bringing life back to this one.
> 
> do you anything about their history, seen any catalogue entries/adverts etc - who were they aimed at?
> 
> (I have a little one, in quite good nick)


No Danny
I don't know a great deal about it.


----------



## dannyr (24 Mar 2021)

OK Paul, that was your practice run - there's another same size (?) just come up on ebay at present (title vintage heavy vice not record) that really needs your skills - what's more, I think it may have been the quick release version originally (that square bar missing some gizmo at the front).


----------



## TFrench (24 Mar 2021)

dannyr said:


> OK Paul, that was your practice run - there's another same size (?) just come up on ebay at present (title vintage heavy vice not record) that really needs your skills - what's more, I think it may have been the quick release version originally (that square bar missing some gizmo at the front).


That's the same as mine. Except completely knackered


----------



## Echo-Star (24 Mar 2021)

That's a really cool vice you have Paul, and nicely restored. Your sure to be pleased with the result.


----------



## Taul Paul (25 Mar 2021)

dannyr said:


> OK Paul, that was your practice run - there's another same size (?) just come up on ebay at present (title vintage heavy vice not record) that really needs your skills - what's more, I think it may have been the quick release version originally (that square bar missing some gizmo at the front).
> 
> That one is very bad, rear jaw welded to the body. But there was another one item 133683534619 Another 6" but a fab body not cast. Looks a worthy resto project.


----------



## dannyr (25 Mar 2021)

Taul Paul said:


> No Danny
> I don't know a great deal about it.




Found out a little about the makers, but not much -- called the Wilson vice as you know, but then (later?) some have a label with W.H.Colt (Eng) Ltd (London) so I'd guess they took over production (?) but also see on some labels DOHM.

In the 1950s to 60s there was "The Dohm Group of Companies" (mostly engineering), so I assume it's the same, a diverse group managed by the notorious Jim Slater (why notorious? -- asset strippers, so even the Tory government later called him 'the unacceptable face of capitalism').

My guess is he was practicing for his large scale asset stripping so that was the end of the Wilson vice, along with a lot of other plants, selling off UK manufacturing to build the much needed shopping centres and make a few very wealthy.

a lot of conjecture here by me but until someone tells the full story ------


----------



## dannyr (25 Mar 2021)

TFrench said:


> That's the same as mine. Except completely knackered



Does yours have the quick release? - I note some (not mine) have a QR lever like a Parkinson but operated by a square section bar - however I've no idea of the principle - doesn't seem to be buttress thread and half nut.


----------



## TFrench (25 Mar 2021)

dannyr said:


> Does yours have the quick release? - I note some (not mine) have a QR lever like a Parkinson but operated by a square section bar - however I've no idea of the principle - doesn't seem to be buttress thread and half nut.


Yes, mine is that exact model, just without being battered to death. You can see the square bar in this pic. I honestly can't remember how the QR mechanism works - I'll check next time I'm in the garage.


----------



## Taul Paul (26 Mar 2021)

dannyr said:


> Does yours have the quick release? - I note some (not mine) have a QR lever like a Parkinson but operated by a square section bar - however I've no idea of the principle - doesn't seem to be buttress thread and half nut.


Mine does not have QR.


----------



## dannyr (7 Apr 2021)

I saw and hurriedly bought a big Wilson in good nick (surface rust) at a lowish price - not looking carefully but thinking it was like yours tallpaul, knowing it was not QR -- to join my v small one.

BUT -- it's even bigger than I first thought and is made by (good quality) weld fabrication - not castings, and puzzling out the shape of the fixed part of the rear jaw (always a bit weird on Wilson/Colt) I realise that if you take off the rotating jaw, it's anvil shape and even has a hole for a stake or hardy (would have to be custom made).


----------



## dannyr (7 Apr 2021)

dannyr said:


> I saw and hurriedly bought a big Wilson in good nick (surface rust) at a lowish price - not looking carefully but thinking it was like yours tallpaul, knowing it was not QR -- to join my v small one.



oh, and here's the titchy one (sitting on a mystery vice) on my contender for last year's 'messiest bench'


----------



## TFrench (7 Apr 2021)

I find it really interesting how many variations of the wilson style there are. I'll post a thread about my latest acquisition later, its a doozy!


----------



## Taul Paul (8 Apr 2021)

Is there a way to get a price guide on my restored one?


----------



## Taul Paul (8 Apr 2021)

dannyr said:


> I saw and hurriedly bought a big Wilson in good nick (surface rust) at a lowish price - not looking carefully but thinking it was like yours tallpaul, knowing it was not QR -- to join my v small one.
> 
> BUT -- it's even bigger than I first thought and is made by (good quality) weld fabrication - not castings, and puzzling out the shape of the fixed part of the rear jaw (always a bit weird on Wilson/Colt) I realise that if you take off the rotating jaw, it's anvil shape and even has a hole for a stake or hardy (would have to be custom made).
> 
> View attachment 107763


I'm sure that was on Ebay. It's a fabricated body not cast. I saw it a nearly went for as it is in good nick.


----------



## dannyr (8 Apr 2021)

Taul Paul said:


> Is there a way to get a price guide on my restored one?



very difficult - it's certainly worth a lot but as always, needs at least two people prepared to pay to get that amount, and, except for very standard vices, (eg Record 53 or Parkinson 38 in good nick at about £100 ea) here in the UK (unlike USA) there is no standard price - vices don't usually go over about £200 -- could get £200++ but must be 'worth' much more

if you wanted to go into production you'd need to find a user/industrial/hobby group wanting such


----------

